# Golden Retriever Breeders New England Region



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Puppies from reputable breeders are the result of months and sometimes years of research and planning on the part of the breeder. Bitches only come in season every 6-9 months and this is the only time they can conceive. Sometimes the breeding doesn't 'take' and there are no puppies or sometimes there are only a few and not enough to go around if everyone on the list wants a girl and all of the puppies born were boys. This is really not like going to walmart and choosing your puppy. It's a process. The gestation time is approx 2 months and the puppies aren't ready to go home for another two months. So as you can see, if you thought you wanted a puppy in December your ideal time frame to begin looking for a good breeder would have been at the beginning of the year. Well bred puppies from parents with proper health clearances are generally spoken for before they are born. 

Please spend some time researching on this forum, go over all the old threads on 'finding a breeder' and read up on the health issues and breeder websites etc. Then go to www.grca.org and spend a few days reading through the extensive information provided. The more informed you are regarding health clearances, the code of ethics for breeders etc. the less likely you are to be taken advantage of by a less than scrupulous breeder. There are a lot of people out there doing a great job but there are also just as many who are cutting corners with health clearances and raising puppies like livestock - not the kind of situation you want to support with your money or risk setting yourself up for heartbreak with a dog who has inherited health issues that might have been avoided with smarter breeding choices.

When you say that you are finding breeders in PA selling puppies for half the cost, and you mention AKC registered, it is a big red flag. Reputable hobby breeders are not making a big deal out of 'akc registration' simply because it would never occur to them that a puppy wouldn't be registered. A good breeder who is breeding a puppy to keep for themselves to show or compete with will have all the health clearances and a pedigree that goes back over 100 years and they will be able to discuss why they chose the sire of the litter, what their goals are for their puppies etc. Half price puppies from Amish country are not the way to set yourself up for success.

While you're researching, you might consider getting some used books on amazon and reading up on Goldens and researching for an obedience club or training club to take your puppy to training classes. Plan on spending the first couple years of your dog's life attending weekly training classes and getting him out for socialization and daily exercise. It's a major project but you will ultimately get out of it what you put in.

There are clubs listed on grca.org with puppy referral reps and you are fortunate to be in an area with many excellent breeders, Yankee GOlden Retriever Club is a good start. GRCA.org will also have regional reps. If you are trying to find a litter on a short time frame, the best way to accomplish this is to expand your search area. Flying to pick up a puppy is not difficult and will help make your search easier.


----------



## ClipsSu81 (Aug 12, 2017)

Such great advice Nole~!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are some links:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...hrd_new_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=&sr=

https://www.amazon.com/Golden-Retri...sr=1-1&keywords=golden+retrievers+for+dummies

Our Favorite Book List

https://www.amazon.com/Before-After-Getting-Your-Puppy/dp/1577314557

https://www.amazon.com/Puppy-Primer...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=BKS5RKQMYVSPK6MZXHF0

The Long Island Golden Retriever Club, Inc.

Lenape Golden Retriever Club | GRCA Member Club of Golden Enthusiasts

Ruffwater Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Pittsburgh, pa

https://harborviewgoldens.com/


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Kristy, 

Thank you so much for your advice! I will definitely read into it. My husband and I have planning to get a dog since early 2017 and started watching a lot of youtube videos on how to train a golden puppy, etc. but did not explore the topics you had suggested as much. 

One of the breeders in MA told me their dog just gave birth and provided a k9 pedigree link. Could you please help me decipher that?? I am not sure what I am looking at. 

Pedigree: Tiger X Penny

Much appreciated thanks!
Brahmi


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The dam of this litter, Penny, does not have a heart clearance listed on OFA and she does not have any eye clearances submitted. Perhaps she just hasn't submitted the eyes. However, a missing heart clearance (it's supposed to be done by a cardiologist, not just a regular vet) is part of the breeder's code of ethics and is non-negotiable. Eyes are supposed to be done every single year for Goldens to keep on top of any problems that could pop up from year to year.

You could ask her why Penny's heart and eye clearances are not showing up on OFA with her hip and elbow clearances (they should) and see what she says. I can't imagine what excuse she will have for the heart - the eyes may not be submitted, I would ask to see the latest copy of the eye clearance but if there's no heart clearance it really doesn't matter.

Maybe Prism will see this and chime in with more info or some kind of a scenario where the heart could be missing (she is very experienced) but I would no way purchase a puppy from anyone who would breed a bitch with even one missing clearance.


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Can you please tell me how puppy referral works? Whom do I contact and what exactly do these volunteers do?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

nolefan said:


> The dam of this litter, Penny, does not have a heart clearance listed on OFA and she does not have any eye clearances submitted. Perhaps she just hasn't submitted the eyes. However, a missing heart clearance (it's supposed to be done by a cardiologist, not just a regular vet) is part of the breeder's code of ethics and is non-negotiable. Eyes are supposed to be done every single year for Goldens to keep on top of any problems that could pop up from year to year.
> 
> You could ask her why Penny's heart and eye clearances are not showing up on OFA with her hip and elbow clearances (they should) and see what she says. I can't imagine what excuse she will have for the heart - the eyes may not be submitted, I would ask to see the latest copy of the eye clearance but if there's no heart clearance it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Maybe Prism will see this and chime in with more info or some kind of a scenario where the heart could be missing (she is very experienced) but I would no way purchase a puppy from anyone who would breed a bitch with even one missing clearance.


Chiming in- so, back in the day, hearts and eyes were often not sent in since the clearance itself is given by the cardio or ophthalmologist. Sending them in to OFA (which is basically our only body that lists clearances from other agencies) on BOTH of them is a part of the GRCA Code of Ethics. We're supposed to send them in so that not only are they there for the future, but so that OFA can verify they are not falsified since both of them can be altered or totally made up. 
It'd be hard for a puppy person to insist they be submitted to OFA- I get that- but I wish people would quit acting like it is a ton of money to follow the CoE on this. It's $12 the first year and $8 thereafter for eyes and either $12 or 15 one time for hearts. Not a huge expense. Two cups of coffee at Starbucks and it lasts a lot longer. I see her other girls' cardiac clearances (and eyes) on OFA. 
A real issue w a non- verified heart clearance is the pet person has no way to know if the issuing vet is a practitioner (pet) a specialist or a cardiologist. The cardiologist clearance is the only acceptable one for hearts in Goldens. Nonetheless, we see all the time people w a heart clearance ending in P-VPI instead of C-VPI.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Brum said:


> Can you please tell me how puppy referral works? Whom do I contact and what exactly do these volunteers do?


Generally each of the Golden Retriever breed clubs has a member in charge of puppy referral. These people are the ones you contact if you're looking for a puppy. The club's website generally provides contact information for their puppy referral person. This person will be familiar with who in their club is expecting a litter or has a puppy or dog available and provide contact info. Generally members of the Golden Retriever clubs are individuals who have an interest in the breed and the requirements of the Golden Retriever Club of America code of ethics but you still need to check out any recommended breeder and litter for health clearances etc. 

You may be interested in:
_Yankee Golden Retriever Club
Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
Connecticut River Valley Golden Retriever Club
_


----------



## Caledonian Isles (Apr 16, 2017)

I know that it is always recommended for new puppy people to go to their local GRC puppy referral for assistance in finding a reputable breeder. I understand the reasons behind this, but I just wanted to say that I didn't have any luck with this at all. To be fair, I only tried contacting the club that covered the region where we lived. I emailed the person listed on their webpage and never got a reply back. I waited over a month and then realized there was another puppy referral person listed too, so I emailed her. I got a pretty general email back that no litters were currently listed and I should check back frequently. This wasn't at all helpful. As we know, it's pretty important to get in touch with breeders early, often before the actual breeding takes place. The club response didn't include a list of local breeders or anything at all. We found our breeder by researching this forum exclusively. Just our experience, but it was very disheartening at the time.


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Prism and Nole, 

The breeder said that Penny has all of her clearances and it's just that the heart and eye clearances were not sent to OFA but she has hard copies of them which she will provide. What do you think about that?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My experience with GRCA is the same as Caledonian Island. I also found my breeder from a mention on this forum.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Brum said:


> Prism and Nole,
> 
> The breeder said that Penny has all of her clearances and it's just that the heart and eye clearances were not sent to OFA but she has hard copies of them which she will provide. What do you think about that?


That's a 'your call' thing- if OFA had them, you would know if it were a cardiologist who did the exam, and you'd know if any eye issues are breeder option conditions or not. 
I would think it would be worth $27 (assuming it's a first eye) for her to be listed on OFA especially since if I recall correctly the other dogs on k9data she owns are all on OFA. It is a part of the CoE to list them. But it is a piece of the CoE that is frequently not adhered to for whatever reason.

Did you ask her if the heart was done by a cardiologist? And if the eyes were marked 'normal/normal' ? That'd make me feel much more comfortable.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ask for her to email the clearances to you so that you can have a look at them. Be friendly and respectful but ask to see them before you go any farther. Honestly by now she should have volunteered to send them to you without you asking. You can post them here or email to someone and just have a look taken. 

Unfortunately there are some breeders out there who will (believe it or not) tamper with these forms and to the uneducated eye it looks good, but someone who has been looking at them for years will generally be able to see something that looks suspicious. (I'm a pet owner, I have only been looking at them for a few years - haven't seen as many as most breeders), we have a few folks here like Prism who have been in Goldens for a long time  and they have a practiced eye for discrepancies.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Caledonian Isles said:


> I know that it is always recommended for new puppy people to go to their local GRC puppy referral for assistance in finding a reputable breeder. I understand the reasons behind this, but I just wanted to say that I didn't have any luck with this at all. To be fair, I only tried contacting the club that covered the region where we lived. I emailed the person listed on their webpage and never got a reply back. I waited over a month and then realized there was another puppy referral person listed too, so I emailed her. I got a pretty general email back that no litters were currently listed and I should check back frequently. This wasn't at all helpful. As we know, it's pretty important to get in touch with breeders early, often before the actual breeding takes place. The club response didn't include a list of local breeders or anything at all. We found our breeder by researching this forum exclusively. Just our experience, but it was very disheartening at the time.


I honestly am sorry that you had such a disappointing response. The people in these positions should be more helpful, I can only assume that they are so inundated that maybe they literally can't respond properly. I do know that word of mouth is the best way to get a good breeder, hands down. The reason I always say to check local clubs and also check with the regional folks listed on GRCA is that I personally found my first Golden this way. 

When I tell the story I usually say that I "lucked" into it, but if you think about it , it wasn't luck, I actually did my homework properly. It's been 20 years ago, so it is back when the internet wasn't typically a way to do good research. I actually got on the phone and made a phone call to the Atlanta GRC and spoke in person with their puppy referral lady. She told me she knew of a member who had puppies on the ground. I began questioning her. So in conversation it came out that yes, this breeder had been in Goldens for many years, and yes the referral lady had known her for many years as they had both been club members for a long time. I flat out asked her if "off the record" was this a lady that she personally would purchase a puppy from - she told me that yes she would. The breeder was someone who was combining field and conformation lines and trained retrievers. That dog was a dream come true. I cross my fingers everytime I advise people to contact a local club that they will have an experience like mine.

I will say that I do wish you had been a bit more persistent (even though I 100% agree you should not have to be) and tried calling other board members of the club and also contacted the regional referral folks from GRCA. There are a lot of contacts listed on both the national and local club sites and if you really want help, sometimes going the extra mile ends up being worth it when it's that important to you.


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Prism and Nole

There was no further response after that from the breeder  [I did apologize in advance though that I was new to this and did not want her to feel like I was attacking her]

How recent should the dog have had Hip, Elbow, Heart and Eye Clearances? I feel like it has to be done yearly or everytime the dogs are bred. But some OFA clearances(don't remember which clearance exactly) for other dogs I came across were done in 2015 or 2016, some 2011. 

And how old must the dogs be to start breeding? I have seen a few who are 2 years old and that feels awfully young to me, I could be wrong though. 

Thanks!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Dogs should be at least two years old to breed. Hips and elbows must be done after 2 years, heart done by a cardiologist after 12 months old and eyes after 12 months old. Hips, elbows and heart are only done once, but eyes must be done yearly.


----------



## Susan Rogers (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Brum,

I emailed Julie this morning for the clearances and will let you know what I get back. Have you already asked her she had the report from a Cardiologist and clearance? Same with her eye's. Are you still considering getting a puppy from Brookshire or are you moving on? I have already sent in our deposit and want to give Julie the benefit of the doubt.....

Thanks, 
Susan


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Susan, 

I am still considering Brookshire, it's just that she has not responded to my emails yet. She says Penny has ALL the clearances but I am yet to ask for it cos she had not responded to a previous question I had. I did not want her to feel like I am bombarding her with too many questions. I did ask her earlier about the deposit, best way to reach her, etc but she never responded to that. 

I did not rule Julie and her litter out, waiting on her response. Please let me know if she emails you the clearances. Thanks!


----------



## Susan Rogers (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Brum,

I sure will keep you posted. Julie does take a few days to get back to me, but she eventually does. I do email her a second time though if I don't hear back in a responsible time. We must be both asking her the same questions.

Good Luck 
Susan


----------

